# I have permission from jerzeegirl to post her Lacy Chevron - Jp



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post. 
Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand. 
Great job jerzeegirl.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Clap,clap,clap,clap!!!! Beautiful..


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow! Stunning! I am standing and clapping also.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful work and colours.


----------



## mardzerin (Aug 19, 2014)

Beautiful and yummy


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

June, that is so beautiful. Thank you for posting for her!!!!


----------



## NickNack66 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness, defininitely stunning! I just love that pattern. May have to start one as soon as I finish all the baby stuff!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful &#128158;


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Great job! I love this pattern and the colors blend beautifully.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the colors! Lovely job! Way to go, Jerzeegirl!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh wow, that is so pretty. Much applause!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)




----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


 :thumbup:


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

So glad you posted this, June. Its beautiful.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

So glad other's got to see her work.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful, thank you for posting for her.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

yarnawhile said:


> Absolutely beautiful, thank you for posting for her.


Your very welcome.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning! Love the colors.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

So glad you could post this, it's lovely.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Standing "O" from me !!
Love the colors, yep water melon.

I must make one of these as soon as I get settled in my new place next week.

Love how it looks in any color. Thought the blues were my fav, but loved the pink one and now I see watermelon !!!


WOW all look awesome


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you so much June for posting this for her. She has done a superb job with her talent and with the colors. It is just lovely.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

It's fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice. I like your choice of colors.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just beautiful...love the colors. Applause here too


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

She did a beautiful afghan ! :thumbup:


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Juneperk for helping jerzeegirl with posting of her lacy j chevron. Beautiful YUMMY work. jerzeegirl sure did a beautiful job Love the watermelon luscious colors! :lol:


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you Juneperk for helping jerzeegirl with posting of her lacy chevron. Beautiful YUMMY work. jerzeegirl sure did a beautiful job Love the watermelon luscious colors! :lol: Excuse the double post


----------



## granny2007 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, it is just gorgeous. Every color combination I've seen used for this pattern has been so beautiful. Fantastic job, jerzeegirl.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

HARRINGTON said:


> Thank you Juneperk for helping jerzeegirl with posting of her lacy chevron. Beautiful YUMMY work. jerzeegirl sure did a beautiful job Love the watermelon luscious colors! :lol: Excuse the double post


Your excused, Harrington. :thumbup:


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

I love this afghan, and this colour combination. I'll just have to seriously consider making one, after I beef-up my crochet skills. You did a fabulous job, jerzeegirl!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> I love this afghan, and this colour combination. I'll just have to seriously consider making one, after I beef-up my crochet skills. You did a fabulous job, jerzeegirl!


If you know Double crochet and skipping sts, you can do it.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Love it. Beautiful colors. I have to make one too.


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


Hey juneperk! Thank you so much for posting my lacy chevron for me. Thank you all for the applause. The lacy chevron afghans that juneperk has done was my inspiration.......each one prettier than the last. The watermelon colors are for 8 yr old GD. Miami dolphins colors are next. Thank you again JP!


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jerzeegirl said:


> Hey juneperk! Thank you so much for posting my lacy chevron for me. Thank you all for the applause. The lacy chevron afghans that juneperk has done was my inspiration.......each one prettier than the last. The watermelon colors are for 8 yr old GD. Miami dolphins colors are next. Thank you again JP!


You are so welcome jerzeegirl. It needed showing. Can't wait for your next one.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Where can the pattern be found? This is beautiful. I can crochet but am mostly a knitter.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> Where can the pattern be found? This is beautiful. I can crochet but am mostly a knitter.


Here and the free one is close to it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron Link for Lacy Chevron

Free version is http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful colours !


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Beautiful! Love the colors.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Love the colours of the afghan. Thanks for the link to the pattern.


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

That is stunning, love the colors. Clap!Clap!Clap!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous, jerzeegirl!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is so pretty. She should be proud.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, very impressive! Love the stitch used, and the work is terrific! It is a knockout! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rltjdt2 (Mar 29, 2011)

Getting ready to start mine in blue when the weather cools.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

run4fittness said:


>


Good job!


----------



## cartroublemom2 (Aug 12, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Great job jerzeegirl, love the colors! :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful afghan. Well done!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

clap clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Great pattern ...Love the colors!!!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

You did a beautiful job with great colors! I think JP started a whole new industry here. I'm going to do one after I finish my WIP. Got the yarn already.Hip, hip, hooray :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pamela Jean (Aug 22, 2011)

Some of my favorite colors - just beautiful. So glad you posted it.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## E P Guinn (Jun 1, 2014)

Really lovely.


----------



## GoldenLaugh (Feb 21, 2013)

I love it! Great job jerzeegirl!


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

Wowza! Loving this colorway


----------



## SnowCountess (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks for helping and sharing! It's beautiful. You're making me want to make one but I have too many planned Christmas projects on my list. 
Oh, a thought, it might be pretty in Christmas colors. I shouldn't have looked at this post.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, it's beautiful! Great job...a standing ovation!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

love the colors. did she post the pattern at some time? Love to have it.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful - love the colors


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW! WOW! WOW! It is spectacular. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

knitpick said:


> love the colors. did she post the pattern at some time? Love to have it.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron Link for Lacy Chevron

Free version is http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


----------



## jfarmer (Feb 14, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Is the color before the black a light green?


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

jfarmer said:


> That is just beautiful. Is the color before the black a light green?


Looks like she used black, a darker green and then a lighter green. Correct me if I'm wrong, jerzeegirl.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous ! &#9829;


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


Hands 'waving' in the air!! Beautiful Afghan jerzegirls! Love your color choices! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Absolutely beautiful work and colours.


I love the colors. Am clapping also.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Standing ovation, here!!! I LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Knitalot (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, June. This is so pretty isn't it? So glad you were so sweet to do this for her. We would have missed it. I have not seen a color combination yet in this pattern that I don't love.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Oh, June. This is so pretty isn't it? So glad you were so sweet to do this for her. We would have missed it. I have not seen a color combination yet in this pattern that I don't love.


Jerzeegirl did use great colors. It really needed to be shown.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Jerrze girl! I love this, you have done a beautiful job!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

Stunning! I want one. Very kind of you Juneperk to help out Jerzeegirl so we can have a gander.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

That really is beautiful. Glad you helped post June.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Janice E (Feb 16, 2013)

maureenb said:


> Clap,clap,clap,clap!!!! Beautiful..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

&#128079;&#128079;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


Very pretty!!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and such beautiful work!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Outstanding


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Bravo. Love the watermelon colors.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Clap...clap...clap...It is just beautiful...Wonder if there is a chance we all could get the pattern?
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Love the colors you used
Superb!!!


----------



## Myzoo4344 (Aug 18, 2014)

That's amazingly beautiful.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous! The colors are so vibrant.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Very pretty! It reminds me of a garden of lupine (I think that's what they're called) flowers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

finntwin said:


> Clap...clap...clap...It is just beautiful...Wonder if there is a chance we all could get the pattern?
> Thanks for sharing..


JP posted in this thread. One is a freebie and looks really good. The other is ravelry. Look through these pages.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Great job! Now where was this pattern?


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Here and the free one is close to it.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-chevron Link for Lacy Chevron
> 
> Free version is http://www.citiusa.com/grannyripple.html


Thank you Juneperk. Do you use the one on Ravelry or the free one? I love the one's I have seen on here. What brand yarn do you prefer? Your grandbaby is adorable.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> Thank you Juneperk. Do you use the one on Ravelry or the free one? I love the one's I have seen on here. What brand yarn do you prefer? Your grandbaby is adorable.


Not the free one. I used red heart and I used 5 colors and a H hook for the blue one and (I) hook and 6 colors for the red/pink one.


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


It is very beautiful jerzeegirls. Thanks JP for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

byrdgirl said:


> It is very beautiful jerzeegirls. Thanks JP for posting. :thumbup: :thumbup:


My pleasure, byrdgirl.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the color combinations.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> Not the free one. I used red heart and I used 5 colors and a H hook for the blue one and (I) hook and 6 colors for the red/pink one.


YEA, Red Heart! I use it a lot.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Applause doesn't even begin to do it.. this is BEAUTIFUL>. Love the colour!xo


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

big clap its beautiful


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

i agree thank you for showing us its stunning love the colours


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

really beautiful - thanks for letting us have a look!


----------



## Boopers22 (Apr 24, 2014)

Gorgeous! I really am anxious to try this pattern.


----------



## concl8ve (Mar 12, 2014)

Great color combination!


----------



## roneesmom (Mar 17, 2014)

Gorgeous! I have GOT to make one of these! 

Nancy


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful ! Great colors, too!


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful!! :thumbup:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats to jerzee girl!! Beautiful!! Great colors, lovely work! Thank you for posting her photos!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

all thumbs up :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the pattern and the colors and thank you for posting it for hew, Juneperk!


----------



## knittynatl. (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh WOW, that is beautiful


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

All you KP ers are giving me a big head! Thank you so much for the compliments. I usually just share with family. I have started another one in the teals and oranges for Miami dolphin colors. One of you suggested Christmas colors. Oh yes another one for the bucket.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I love the color combinations. Beautiful work.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful, Jerzeegirl! And lovely of you to post it for her, Juneperk!


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful...I really MUST try that pattern.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful and that was very nice of you to do June.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vonnienz11 (May 13, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful 💞


my sentiments as well...

BTW RosD ...how do you get the little hearts to show in your comments?? very impressive


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

One of my favorite color combinations. I wish I could make one!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Very beautiful


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sallysilly (Apr 2, 2013)

Love it! Those are my colors!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Absolutely Yummy!!
Wonderfully done..


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Bravo! well done and the colours are so pretty. I have just bought the pattern so now to figure out the colours to use!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

I LOVE that color combo....just beautiful!


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

It is lovely. I always love pink and green together. Well done jerzeegirl.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it's so pretty it looks like flowers


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


 :thumbup: Oh yes, so pretty!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

Its absolutely gorgeous. Love those colours. Does make you want to eat it.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

June, thanks so much for helping jerzeegirl post her beautiful work. I love the colors. What a great job jerzeegirl !
Thanks again for posting the photos.
Moonieboy


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you so much! JP has been a great help. She even volunteered to post the other one I am working on. Hehe. I am doing Miami dolphin colors. Very bright!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Juneperk said:


> I love jerzeegirls Lacy Chevron and she had having problems posting it and I told her I'd do it for her. Too pretty not to post.
> Everyone, give jerzeegirl a hand.
> Great job jerzeegirl.


Beautiful. I made that same pattern using the shades of green but I used peach instead of pink. It was a Christmas gift for my son and DIL. They loved it. Making one with a train for my Grandson - sometimes I wonder what got into my head to take on this time consuming pattern but he loves trucks and trains etc. so away I plug. Great job jerzeegirl.


----------



## jerzeegirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh I bet the peach colors looked wonderful with the greens! I had a choice of all shades of purple or watermelon colors for 8 yr old gd. Have already done purple afghans and quilts for her. Watermelon won as per momma. It's for Christmas. Yes sometimes we take on these complicated patterns and wonder why we did it! Good luck with your project.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

jerzeegirl said:


> Oh I bet the peach colors looked wonderful with the greens! I had a choice of all shades of purple or watermelon colors for 8 yr old gd. Have already done purple afghans and quilts for her. Watermelon won as per momma. It's for Christmas. Yes sometimes we take on these complicated patterns and wonder why we did it! Good luck with your project.


Thank you. I need the umph to pick it up again. It is sitting on my sofa just looking at me and saying "well r u or ru not? LOL. It is just the thought of counting squares again. Sigh


----------



## pogolove (Aug 28, 2016)

Gorgeous! Now that I have the correct pattern I will be making one also! Hope my colors look this great!


----------

